# Question about vintage acoustic guitar neck



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi!

I would like to know if its possible to have a bolt-on neck on a vintage acoustic guitar?Meaning...If someone claims to have a 40's-early 50's(the guy said 70 ish year old) acoustic but the guitar has that kick ass neck(Bolt-on)that let you ajust the thing the way you would expect on a much more recent instrument.
I once played a Normand or a Martin...i'm not sure but it had the same kind neck but the thing was from the mid 70.

So when do you think bolt-on neck appeared on acoustic guitar?
could it be diffrent when it comes to luthier hand made guitar?
Would it be better if i gave you the ebay link???
Amazing BLOND Vintage ACOUSTIC 1940s ORIG Guitar case on eBay.ca (item 260690556991 end time 09-Mar-11 19:14:40 EST) 
Its for a gift to my girlfriend...But i'll be ended up playing it most of the time plus she will get that guitar caseless belive me...What a cool case back loading,never saw those before.
So what's you overall thinking about this blondie?
Mabye you know better my budget is 400$ shipping included pay tru paypal

Thanks ( Sorry for my lame english )

Frank


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Hi Frank...Tried your link and it didn't work...Bolt on necks have been around for a long time in one form or another...I rebuilt a neck on a 50's Echo guitar a couple of years back and it was a bolt on...It bolted on the same way electric guitar necks are bolted on....Maybe someone with more experience with vintage acoustic guitars can give you more info...larry


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

hey franky-
thats a chris adjustomatic, came with bolt on adjustable neck. thats how these were made. its very much like a stella, but with the adjustable neck.
you turn the bolts to adjust the action height. really cool.
looks pretty clean, nice shape.
the case is likely not original for the guitar, i think its older, from the 30's.
i dont think the guitar was made in the 40's- late 50's early 60's more likely, but i could be wrong.
dont know about the price, usually these go pretty cheap, but are never in that condition.
its your call, if you want it, its worth it to you.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I restored a "Hofner" from the 50's for a guy a while back. Never having touched one before, I was amazed at the features it had. Zero fret, bolt on adjustable neck, fully adjustable bridge...........it was a cool rig.
The neck setup looked just like the Chris in your link. Looks like a good deal to me.


----------



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

Well thanks for the input guys
Hi Fraser!I think you got a pretty good picture of the situation man and i would not feel rip off bying this guitar for the price he's askin.And his shipping fees are resonable.
I bet she sound like Mellow Golden Honey.....


----------



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

Lab123 said:


> Hi Frank...Tried your link and it didn't work...Bolt on necks have been around for a long time in one form or another...I rebuilt a neck on a 50's Echo guitar a couple of years back and it was a bolt on...It bolted on the same way electric guitar necks are bolted on....Maybe someone with more experience with vintage acoustic guitars can give you more info...larry


Sorry about the link,it seems to work for other pepole 
The neck is bolt on a diffrent way then on electric guitar...No neck plate but the neck radius seems pretty close to it at least way better then my other vintage chunky Post


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

"Eko" and "Framus" had bolt on necks...


----------

